# Swing hat ein leicht verändertes Aussehen, wie findet ihrs?



## Archy (23. Aug 2004)

Mal wieder eine Umfrage 

Happy Voting.


----------



## bygones (23. Aug 2004)

und so schauts aus:

1. Windows:






2. Linux:


----------



## meez (23. Aug 2004)

Wo ist der Unterschied  :bahnhof:


----------



## bygones (23. Aug 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo ist der Unterschied  :bahnhof:


zu was ?


----------



## meez (23. Aug 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meez hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu den Vorgängerversionen...


----------



## bygones (23. Aug 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu den Vorgängerversionen...


meinst du die 3 anderen look n feels ???
Äh - hab zwar jetzt keinen Screenshot zur Hand - aber glaub mir - sowohl das Default, als auch das Metal und das Windows Look n feel schauen komplett anders aus !!


----------



## meez (23. Aug 2004)

Ach das ist ein neues LnF...Ich dachte das sei einfach die Erweiterung des Default LnF.
Aber sieht das soviel anderst aus... ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Aug 2004)

Hier mal ein Bildchen von Beni's Rechner mit dem neuen Standard-LnF ab Java 5 (JDK 1.5) mit Namen Ocean.


----------



## Beni (23. Aug 2004)

Nach längerem betrachten fiel sogar mir auf, dass das eben gepostete LaF und das zweite Bild von dbac dasselbe ist...   

Ich gehe dann mal in die Ecke und schäme mich...


----------



## Roar (23. Aug 2004)

das is kein neues LnF sondern immernoch das alte Metal, nur mit nem neuen Theme. ich finde es sieht angenehmer und heller aus...


----------



## Javahnsinn (30. Aug 2004)

SWING - ACHTUNG!!!
Ab dem build 60 snapshot der Beta 3 verwenden Textkomponenten, die mit html beschriftet werden, eine etwas größere Standardschrift (als von 1.2.2_17 bis 1.5.0_beta3_59). Das kann einem das ganze Layout versaun...

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Javahnsinn (30. Aug 2004)

Nochmal ich:

Weiß zufällig jemand, wie ich diesem Ocean thema eine andere Grundfarbe verpassen kann, ohne dass Buttons etc. dann flach wirken ???

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Illuvatar (31. Aug 2004)

Javahnsinn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SWING - ACHTUNG!!!
> Ab dem build 60 snapshot der Beta 3 verwenden Textkomponenten, die mit html beschriftet werden, eine etwas größere Standardschrift (als von 1.2.2_17 bis 1.5.0_beta3_59). Das kann einem das ganze Layout versaun...
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



Jedenfalls mit einem null-Layout :wink:


----------



## Guest (31. Aug 2004)

Na prima, der Trend setzt sich auch bei Java durch.
Wo früher alles aus soliden "Metal" war ist jetzt nur
noch "Plastik" ;-)


----------



## Beni (31. Aug 2004)

Wems nicht gefällt, mit 1 Zeile Code hat man wieder das alte. Aber ein gutes Programm bietet dem Benutzer ja sowieso die Möglichkeit selbst zu wählen  :wink:


----------



## thE_29 (31. Aug 2004)

genau, wie realisiere ich eigentlich so ein LnF changing?

Weil wenn ich es so mache wie ich, bekomme ich immer eine classnotfound exception!

Wie hast du das realisiert (fallst du es hast)


----------



## Beni (31. Aug 2004)

Also: zurück zum alten LookAndFeel mach ich so (ok, es sind 3 und nicht 1 Zeile  8) )


```
MetalLookAndFeel look = new MetalLookAndFeel();
		look.setCurrentTheme( new DefaultMetalTheme() );
		UIManager.setLookAndFeel( look );
```

Und ansonsten kannst du mit der Methode "UIManager.getInstalledLookAndFeels" eine Liste aller normal verfügbaren LaF's kriegen:

```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel( UIManager.getInstalledLookAndFeels()[1].getClassName() ); // Man sollte auf eine ArrayIndexOutofBoundsExceptoin prüfen ;-)
```


----------



## EagleEye (31. Aug 2004)

du mußt einfach nur den ganzen namen angeben nicht einfach nur MetalLNF oder so  dann geht das


----------



## thE_29 (31. Aug 2004)

jo, aber wenn ich jar files in ordner liegen habe und diese versuche mit instance zu starten gehts net!

habe ich sie aber im classpath und starte sie normal (also nicht mit Reflection classes) geht es! Obwohl das setLookAndFeel (look) das gleiche macht! Es sagt newinstance() (wenn man sich die Funktion anschaut) 

Das ist das was mich stutzig macht!


----------



## bernd (5. Okt 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo ist der Unterschied  :bahnhof:



Es ist schon ein Unterschied zu erkennen, bei mir wird das JFrame etwas silbergrau dargestellt.
( Windows XP ).
 :meld:


----------



## Roar (5. Okt 2004)

bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meez hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähm.. redest du von den titelleisten? die werden und wurden schon immer vom betriebssystem erstellt ( außer du hast es umgestellt)

und das windows XP und GTK LnF gabs schon in 1.4.2
das neue in 1.5 is nur das Ocean Theme für das Metal LnF und das Synth LnF


----------



## bernd (5. Okt 2004)

Nicht nur die Titelleiste, das Gesamtbild ist anders!
(warum kann ich eigentlich keine Screenshots einfügen?)


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Okt 2004)

Das geht schon, bernd. Nur kann man keine Bilder auf den Server laden.
Wenn Du ein Bild bereit stellen möchtest, musst Du es auf Deinen eigenen Webspace laden und den kompletten Link zur Bilddatei hier mit den Img-Tags in Deinem Posting angeben.


----------



## bernd (5. Okt 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das geht schon, bernd. Nur kann man keine Bilder auf den Server laden.
> Wenn Du ein Bild bereit stellen möchtest, musst Du es auf Deinen eigenen Webspace laden und den kompletten Link zur Bilddatei hier mit den Img-Tags in Deinem Posting angeben.



Webspace! Öh dat is jetzt was womit ich mich gar nicht auskenne.
Da muss ich mich wohl erst mal was schlau machen.
Aber ich schätze das hat damit zu tun das Ihr die Seite nicht unnötig mit irgendwelchen Daten
belasten wollt. Richtig? War nur so ein Gedanke!

Gruß Bernd.


----------



## bummerland (6. Okt 2004)

bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Webspace! Öh dat is jetzt was womit ich mich gar nicht auskenne.
> Da muss ich mich wohl erst mal was schlau machen.


Es gibt sehr viele Anbieter, die kostenlos Webspace anbieten, z.b. Freenet, Arcor...



			
				bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich schätze das hat damit zu tun das Ihr die Seite nicht unnötig mit irgendwelchen Daten
> belasten wollt. Richtig? War nur so ein Gedanke!


Richtig.  :wink:


----------



## Javahnsinn (7. Okt 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Javahnsinn hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sowieso. In dem fall war's ein GridBag-Layout


----------



## lin (9. Jul 2005)

Der Linux Look  find ich wirklich schön


----------



## SebiB90 (9. Jul 2005)

seit welcher version gibt es das jetzt?
1.5 aber welche genau da gibts ja auch mehrere beta versionen.


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Jul 2005)

Womit die Frage beantwortet wäre :bae:


----------

